# HDMI 1.4, Whole Home DVR and sharing Internet connections



## eeandtee (Feb 26, 2007)

I am having Directv Whole Home installed shortly. I have a brand new Panasonic TC-P54VT25 which will be hooked up to the new DVR.

My question is this: Can I use a HDMI 1.4 cable to connect my hr24 to the TV and use the connection to give my TV access to the Internet? My understanding is that HDMI 1.4 can also function as an ethernet cable. If there is Internet flowing to the DVR (through the DECA) then can I use the DVR's Internet for the TV as well?

Anyone have any insight on this?

Thanks


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

No, the HR series will not provide that type of connectivity from the HDMI port (even with an HDMI 1.4 cable.)


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

eeandtee said:


> I am having Directv Whole Home installed shortly. I have a brand new Panasonic TC-P54VT25 which will be hooked up to the new DVR.
> 
> My question is this: Can I use a HDMI 1.4 cable to connect my hr24 to the TV and use the connection to give my TV access to the Internet? My understanding is that HDMI 1.4 can also function as an ethernet cable. If there is Internet flowing to the DVR (through the DECA) then can I use the DVR's Internet for the TV as well?
> 
> ...


No, the HD DVR's won't pass through an ethernet connection via the HDMI port. Your TV will need it's own ethernet connection, if it's like my Samsung either a hardwire connection or a wireless USB adapter.


----------



## eeandtee (Feb 26, 2007)

That stinks.

Ya think my installer would be willing to run Ethernet cable for me from my router (in my bedroom) to my TV in the living room? He's already running the Directv cable from the DVR in the bedroom to the living room...


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

What you could do, is put a 2 way splitter before the DVR, run one coax to the dvr and the other coax to a DECA module. THen plug the deca modules ethernet port into your TV's, then you could access the internet functions of your TV, assuming elsewhere you have your DECA coax network plugged into your internet router/modem with a Cinema connection kit.


----------



## eeandtee (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks guys for the response. I appreciate it.


----------



## eeandtee (Feb 26, 2007)

Davenlr said:


> What you could do, is put a 2 way splitter before the DVR, run one coax to the dvr and the other coax to a DECA module. THen plug the deca modules ethernet port into your TV's, then you could access the internet functions of your TV, assuming elsewhere you have your DECA coax network plugged into your internet router/modem with a Cinema connection kit.


I don't understand this...?


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Split the coax behind the DVR. Add a coax to ethernet adapter (deca module) between the coax and your tv. I cant draw those nice diagrams others do on here, but here is the basic idea:

2 way splitter port 1-> DVR
2 way splitter port 2-> DECA module -> ethernet to TV


----------



## eeandtee (Feb 26, 2007)

Okay. I think I understand. But doesn't the coax going into the DVR need to go through the DECA? Or am I misunderstanding the WHDVR setup?


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Well, yes, if the DVR is a pre-24 model. The 24 models have the DECA built in. So yes, if your DVR is an older one, it would also need a deca module, and you would then have two deca modules on one splitter.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

eeandtee said:


> Okay. I think I understand. But doesn't the coax going into the DVR need to go through the DECA? Or am I misunderstanding the WHDVR setup?


Yes, the coax for the DVR goes through a DECA unless its an HR24. Each receiver needs a DECA box, then you have one for the Internet Connection. If any of your boxes are 24s, DECA is built in.


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

Davenlr said:


> Split the coax behind the DVR. Add a coax to ethernet adapter (deca module) between the coax and your tv. I cant draw those nice diagrams others do on here, but here is the basic idea:
> 
> 2 way splitter port 1-> DVR
> 2 way splitter port 2-> DECA module -> ethernet to TV





eeandtee said:


> I am having Directv Whole Home installed shortly.


*eeandtee* -- What *Davenlr* suggested isn't anything that D* will install for you. It's a custom type of setup that you would have to install yourself. If you're not comfortable with installing/supporting your setup then shy away. Hire someone to run ethernet cable if you're not comfortable (and no, this isn't something the D* tech will do for you either.)


----------



## eeandtee (Feb 26, 2007)

Ok guys. I think I got it now. Thanks. I appreciate it.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

To hook it up yourself, you would need:
1 - 2 way green label splitter
1 - DECA module and power supply
1 - Coax jumper from splitter to HR24
1 - Coax jumper from splitter to DECA module
1 - ethernet cable from DECA to your TV

D* installer *might* give you one, but more than likely you will have to buy it from Solidsignal.com or another local D* dealer.


----------



## MetalMarine (Feb 19, 2011)

I posted this in another thread named Getting internet to your ps3 or xbox using SWiM. and it will work for your tv aswell. You must have internet going to your SWiM system for this to work.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=190283










offer your installer a few bucks and he will be glad to give you the parts and set it up for you aswell.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

MetalMarine said:


> offer your installer a few bucks and he will be glad to give you the parts and set it up for you aswell.


YMMV


----------

